

Funded LA startup seeks lead developer - airzuck

-about to launch disruptive web and mobile app for transportation industry<p>-we want to transition dev from agency to in-house<p>-ground floor opportunity to "own" the technology and build a team<p>-competitive salary + equity<p>-fun and funky office in Venice Beach<p>please contact jonathan@freightconnections.com with resume and relevant links to your work
======
aspir
I'm not a dev, but since this is an open post, I thought I might ask some
questions:

I'm in the Midwest, at a shipping hub, so I know you have a huge market ripe
for disruption, but how did you decide to make the product? A transition from
an agency to logistics isn't a common one, so you probably have a good story.

Also, do you have any product traction? I know trucking has firms ranging from
single drivers to large enterprises, but even if you have a few small groups
lined up, it means a great deal to a potential applicant.

\---EDIT---

Are you guys planing on rolling out coverage for last mile carriers in the
future?

